# OH-NO, still don't work



## Mod Trainee (Sep 3, 2004)

I have no park lights or running lights, & a warning ticket. I check the bulbs on the front & back of the car, none burned. I looked for the fuse for it, but can't seem to find it's location or names on fuse panels. A guy at the dealership parts department said I needed to replace the in-dash dimmer switch. Waited, then replaced yesterday. Still no park lights or running lights. I'm miffed, lost or forgot, since I suffered a brain injury 3 years ago. The dude at the dealership wants me to bring the car in at 2pm(EDT)today to hook it up on their CPU($50/half-hour). Does any one have any information to help me out or a way to troubleshoot this problem myself. Thanks in advance.


----------

